# orchid mantis "1st instar,meet 2nd instar" :)



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cute lil babies..


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I see by the lines and swirls in your finger that your a good photographer and you keep mantids . :lol2:


----------



## $dean (Jan 19, 2009)

well we all know your finger print now :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Never knew the flower colourations came through so early in that moult, thought they stayed red for a few more , then again it's not something Id know anyway because orchids are so expensive.
whats the cheapest one you've ever come accross anyway ?
(assuming you've probably only bought a pair once and bred yourself a small army haha)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

utterbeastage said:


> Never knew the flower colourations came through so early in that moult, thought they stayed red for a few more , then again it's not something Id know anyway because orchids are so expensive.
> whats the cheapest one you've ever come accross anyway ?
> (assuming you've probably only bought a pair once and bred yourself a small army haha)


 i bought 4x1st instar for 4£ from rob batt.rob is cheap,,its not all about the money for him..so his prices are fair.to many breeders in this hobby just for the money..is they wasnt worth any thing they would stop breeding tomorow..people like this are ruining the hobby.Greedy people:bash:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool, there's not much size difference between the 2. Other species I've seen are twice as big after a shed!
These are fast little buggers! Was holding mine yesterday and quick as a flash it disappeared to the other side of my hand!!!


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

qucik question, why is the colour change between 1st and 2nd instar so big?

what benafits does it have? if any at all lol

just woundering its seems odd to me lol


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

cammylover said:


> qucik question, why is the colour change between 1st and 2nd instar so big?
> 
> what benafits does it have? if any at all lol
> 
> just woundering its seems odd to me lol


 i can only guess the red and black means poisonous...less chance it will get eaten if they look like this when hatching


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

cammylover said:


> qucik question, why is the colour change between 1st and 2nd instar so big?
> 
> what benafits does it have? if any at all lol
> 
> just wondering its seems odd to me lol


 i was lookin at the web site..now i know nothing about rabbits and its clear to see you care for them very well but i was wondering.The Shed on your site..the cages look very small for the rabbits?do u let them out?


----------



## cammylover (Aug 31, 2008)

its just the angle of the pics, each hutch is 4ft long with the 2 breeder hutches being 6ft long. altho as a standard they say a rabbit must be able to turn around, stand up and lay down in a hutch but mine are biggar.

Your more than welcome to pop up my way and have a look if ya like :2thumb:
and yes they come out for a run in the garden.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

cammylover said:


> its just the angle of the pics, each hutch is 4ft long with the 2 breeder hutches being 6ft long..


ah ok..by the pics they looked like small..images can be deceiving sometimes.you have some great rabits
edit - i love your image in your signature


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

cammylover i love the 3 last pics in the "gone but not forgotten" area? they are so cute, just look like fluff balls. How much are they?


----------



## Aaronp (Mar 17, 2010)

:2thumbear Macro Junkie 

I am really interested in your orchid mantids, i was wondering how much they each cost. thanks


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

6 pound each for nympths


----------

